# Rockets Reach Agreement with Pops Mensah-Bonsu



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports Thursday the Houston Rockets have reached a verbal agreement on a contract with free agent forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu, who has yet to sign the deal.
> 
> Mensah-Bonsu's agent was not ready to confirm an agreement is in place, but he didn't dispute it either.
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090820_rockets_agree_mensahbonsu


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's awesome. I now care and cherish the Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He is 6'10"!? 

On what planet did they measure him!?

Unless I'm missing something, I always thought he was 6'8" max.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's amazing so who cares.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

But in all seriousness he is 6'9. (2.06m)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

In Morey we Trust


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a sleeper pickup right here. This kid can blow up if given enough minutes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm cool with the pickup though. It's signings like these that make us the team we are.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

For those like me that don't know Pops:



> So would he be worth the risk? Let's take a look at some of the pros and cons of bringing in King Whale Killer.
> 
> *Pros*
> * Defense: Like I mentioned earlier, Toronto was 7.1 points per 100 possessions better with Mensah-Bonsu on the court. In the short time that Mensah-Bonsu was with the Spurs, the defense was also better with him on the court. Sure, some larger sample sizes would be nice to rein in those +/- numbers a little bit, but it's large enough to show that he makes an impact defensively when he's on the court. His biggest contribution defensively comes through rebounding. Last season, he had total rebounding percentage of 23%, 6.9% higher than anyone on the Wizards last season (7.9% higher if you don't count Oleksiy Pecherov).
> ...


http://www.bulletsforever.com/2009/7/8/939314/what-about-pops-mensah-bonsu


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol King Whale Killer??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Poor mans Landry?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I wouldn't say this is any upgrade. I think it's just adding somebody to our roster for future purpose whether it's for insurance or trading purposes.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Pops will be signed to a non-guaranteed contract.
There could be a trade where either Scola, Landry, or Hayes is traded.
It'd have to be some kind of 3 for 1 deal.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I know it's old news.


> The Rockets verbally agreed to a contract with free-agent power forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu last week, and the contract is expected to be signed later this week.
> 
> Mensah-Bonsu (6-10, 240) entered the NBA in the 2006-07 season with the Dallas Mavericks, but he only played in 12 games. He spent the 2007-08 season playing in Europe, but he underwent shoulder surgery in December.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6587047.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> This is a sleeper pickup right here. This kid can blow up if given enough minutes.


Totally agree. He was becoming a fan favorite in his short stint with the Raptors due to his exciting play. The guy is all over the court and he's full of energy. He's an underrated player and I think you guys are really going to like having him around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Take your time, Yao.
> 
> The Rockets signed Pops. All is well.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/09/pops_signs_so_what_will_be_a_g.html


----------

